# 2011 Christmas Card Exchange List



## Hosscrazy (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the 2011 Christmas Card Exchange List!




:HappyBounce





Every year we invite forum members to join in on a Christmas Card Exchange List. What we do is send other forum members cards for the holidays - it's a lot of fun to send and receive Christmas cards from forum members that you chat with every day! The cost of postage can get expensive, so if the list gets too large, we ask that you send as many cards as you are able to afford.





*DEADLINE TO ENTER IS **NOVEMBER 26th** NOVEMBER 22nd*

Please email Hosscrazy (Liz N.) at [email protected] with the following information:

Forum Name

Real Name

Mailing Address

Email Address

IMPORTANT: PLEASE DO NOT POST YOUR HOME ADDRESS ON THE FORUM!

Once the deadline has passed (November 26) (November 22), we will email you with the list information.

Let the festivities begin!





Liz N. (Hosscrazy)


----------



## Zipper (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just wondering when the Christmas Card list would be up.

It was so much fun receiving Christmas cards in the mail I just loved it.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like such fun, but does everyone send cards-not emails? I think my husband and/or computor would "crash" if I "e-ceived" pages of e-cards!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 16, 2011)

We send the old fashion snail mail cards so you can put them next to your Christmas tree!!!

Liz N.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 21, 2011)

I will do as much as I can.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not sure I have understood how it works! You send each of us a list and we all send cards to as many as possible on the list?


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the email Liz, as you pointed out it will probably cost more to post from the US to me so I understand if it is too expensive. Maybe one of the European members could send me a card. Just an idea.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for joining! Yes, it's more expense for US folks to send cards to Italy, but I'm glad you joined in!!!

Liz N.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 24, 2011)

Great fun. Thanks Liz. I'll send out all I can.

Eagle,



Love having friends in another art of the word. Worked on a cruise line for a little while so have friends in Spain, Germany, and England. Would love to add Italy. That and Australia was my choice of country when growing up. Always wanted to visit.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Hazel,


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2011)

I still have all the cards I've gotten over the years





Each time I joined I sent a card to everyone on the list, no matter where they were or how many. But it seems that most of the time I was one that the others left off who they sent cards to. I'd get back maybe 1/2





Not sure if I'll join it this year.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Robin. Hope you decide to join the list this year. Thank you for those who have already signed up - it's FUN!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never done the Christmas card thing, so have no idea how many people are on the list, but maybe if some start at the bottom when sending theirs out, everyone would get some. Just a thought.

I'm going to sign up as I think the art of card-sending is dying out and I have to see that. It's so much fun to send and receive cards I think.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

Reo, I would love to send you a card


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2011)

Aw!





Each year near the end of sign up I bug Liz, asking how many signed up.





If it's not too many, I join in.


----------



## StacyRz (Oct 28, 2011)

I did this a few years back with another forum I was a member of and it was really FUN getting cards from all over! I emailed my info


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for joining, Stacy!



:salute

Liz N.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't wait for my list! I usually send out cards right after Thanksgiving!


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 1, 2011)

I too can't wait for the list. 

Never done this before and I think it will be fun. I just need to make my Christmas cards!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

markadoodle said:


> I just need to make my Christmas cards!






Gosh, I didn't know I would be up against such tough competition



Home made cards


----------



## Sterling (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagle they don't have to be home made cards. They can be store bought too.


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 2, 2011)

When does the list come out? I'm already excited! My sister in law just gave me 30 stamps so I can't wait to use them


----------



## Zipper (Nov 6, 2011)

hi,

did you get my info as we had trouble with emails as i dont want to miss out love getting the cards and notes from members


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, they do not have to be homemade cards - we appreciate anything you send!!



I'll send the list to the participants right after Thanksgiving, And Zipper - I didn't get your email! Can you either resend it ([email protected]) or you can PM the info to me on this forum? So glad you're gonna join!





Liz N.


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Nov 7, 2011)

Woo this sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I have no idea how many names will be on the list, but I have a thought on how to send them so everyone gets similar numbers of cards. When each of us gets our list, we could number them. Then go in five groups. If I am number one on the list, I will first send to numbers 1,6,11,16,and so on. If I am number 22 on the list, I will send to number 2,7,12,17,22,27 ect. Then after sending to those on your list, you can send to everyone else or whoever else. This is just an idea cause I do hate to think that the last people on the list get a lot fewer cards than anyone and send a bunch out.

Any other ideas?


----------



## jeminiatures (Nov 21, 2011)

When does the list come out? I can't wait!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, we were going to wait until right after Thanksgiving, but instead we'll send the list out to everyone tomorrow. If there are any last-minute people who want to join, please contact me at [email protected] !

Liz N.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

OK everyone - I've sent the list out! Please contact me if you did NOT receive it! Thanks!!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 22, 2011)

I got mine, thanks Liz for all your hard work.

Hugs renee


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

My pleasure!



:wub

Liz N.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Liz for doing this! I have to admit I was kind of surprised at how short the list was. Based on comments about previous years, I was expecting like 60 or 80 names to be on the list!



But this list is extremely managable I thought.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

You're very welcome! Yes, the list is very, VERY manageable - thanks to everyone who is participating!



I can't wait to get my cards out!






Liz N.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 22, 2011)

I received mine too. I too, thought the list would be longer-but am so happy to have new friends to send to!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm very glad you joined the list!!!!





Liz N.


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 22, 2011)

I got the list, but was wondering, is the attachment additional names? For some reason I can't open it


----------



## Eagle (Nov 23, 2011)

Stacy the attachment is the same so don't worry.


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Renee, glad to know I won't be missing anyone. This will be so fun!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup, attachment is the same list, just in Word format.





Liz N.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 26, 2011)

Horsefeathers!



My computer printer ran out of ink! I was copying off my "newsy-letters" for my new friends. I'm sure we are all going to want to know some about each other! Another trip to the store tomorrow!


----------



## K Sera (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey ... ya know, that little news letter is a great idea! Hmmmm ....




My cards are almost ready to go out and I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of cards in my mailbox!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 27, 2011)

I am nearly ready to post



this is so much fun


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine went out this afternoon!



Everyone on the list should get one, so keep your eyes open. Merry Christmas everyone!

Thanks Liz, this was fun.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

You are so very welcome - my pleasure!! Mine went out today as well! Thanks everyone for joining!! It IS a lot of fun!!!!!



:yeah

Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 29, 2011)

I sent half out yesterday the other half will go out today (I got a sore hand after 35 cards cos I was sending to family too)


----------



## StacyRz (Nov 29, 2011)

I know what you mean Renee! I did all mine at the same time. I am just not used to handwriting anything anymore.

I had ordered mine on the internet and thought they were cute but what I didn't like (at all!) was that they were "postcard" style and didn't even come with envelopes. I didn't realize it when I puchsed them. It left no room for a little note either, which was also disappointing.

Since they were an odd size, I couldn't find proper fitting envelopes.



Oh well.

So when you see a postcard Christmas card, it's from me lol (I signed them all at least)

Next year I will try to make it a bit more elegant


----------



## Eagle (Nov 29, 2011)

Stacy it is the thought that counts! I sent so many that I just couldn't manage to right much in them but my heart was in it.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 30, 2011)

Got my first card today!!!! Thanks Parmela! This is so fun!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> Got my first card today!!!! Thanks Parmela! This is so fun!!!



Sherilyn, Too funny! I got my first card today...from YOU!



I absolutely love how you included the story about yourself, your family and your animals! What a pleasant little surprise to get that "extra" information in the card. Your two geldings are beautiful and they are so accomplished too!



And I love how your mom stills enjoys the horses and showing. Thanks again!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah!!!! It IS a lot of fun!!! Thanks again for participating!

Liz N.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 1, 2011)

I got my first ones today and they are all beautiful! Boy you ladies sure are on the ball...I've not even started on mine but hope to within the next few days. It's so nice getting to know the forum members this way. And Sherilyn, I too enjoyed your newsletter. Bless your Momma's heart! She is truly an inspiration! And the photos of your hubby and his horses are just simply wonderful!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

My first cards arrived today



Thank you to Stacy, Liz and Sherilyn. I agree that your newsletter was wonderful Sherilyn, I loved the photos and your mum is amazing, I hope I am as fit as her when I am older.





This is so much fun


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments on my newsyletter. Oh, and Sterling-my hubby's in the pictures; but their OUR



horses! It seems everyone but myself gets photographed-so far! I love the cards I've received so far too. I like KSera's 'Christmas in Louisiana' card and Angie; I just today enjoyed your newsletter! My computor was out getting checked for 3 days-horrors! Withdrawal!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 5, 2011)

I received some, too - thanks everyone!!! The cards are beautiful!!! And yes, I LOVED the newsletter, too!!!!





Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 6, 2011)

Parmela, thank you so much for your card. Hugs

Renee


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 6, 2011)

This is fun! Even though we are not moved in to our little ranch YET it was so wonderful for my very first trip to the mailbox there to find such beautiful cards! I don't have any furniture moved over there yet either but I have some very pretty Christmas cards decorating the little cabin





Thanks so much everyone...Liz I loved your newsletter too. Glad your card made it Renee. I was worried I didn't put enough stamps on it


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 6, 2011)

StacyRz-you said your 'little cabin'-ooh! post a picture when you get settled! Sounds nice!


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 6, 2011)

I sure will!! I'll post before and after pictures, the befores I took are really awful so I can't share yet lol. It's really tiny so we had to start the addition before we can move in. I'll share soon!

P.S. It's not a log cabin but I so wish it were



At least there's lots of trees and lamd for my kids, dogs and horses. THAT was my main priority when we were hunting


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 6, 2011)

I got more cards today!



This is so cool; it's like Christmas every single day!

I got ones from Angie and Dave Foy, along with another cool letter and sweet card with penguins on it. You all are so darn clever! I got a totally adorable card from "K Sera" and a beautiful one from ML herself



Liz "Hosscrazy" also has beautiful cards - a Christmas tree is raised relief on the front and I think my favorite so far is a card with two beautiful horses on the front from Stacy Ruiz!

They are all wonderful! I'm having a blast with this!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Parmela, thank you so much for your card. Hugs
> 
> Renee


You're welcome Renee. I felt so chic sending a card to you in Italy!



I was like, "yeah, I'm cool. I've got friends in cool places" while I was getting postage on it!



And I can't believe how fast it got there!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 7, 2011)

I really have enjoyed all the Christmas cards that I have recieved!




It's been fun to get them from all over!

Thank you all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lori W (Dec 7, 2011)

I, too, want to say thanks for all the Christmas cards!

I have always felt welcomed on this board - regardless of the topic. We are horse people and we get passionate about our animals! Thanks to all of you who state your opinions and provide advice - you are why this board is so successful!





Merry Christmas and blessings for 2012 to all!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 7, 2011)

my cards went out thi morning. i have loved all the cards i have got they are put up all over my living room


----------



## K Sera (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to all for the cards that I have received as they are hanging in my office! If all of you haven't already noticed, there is a recipe on the back of your card that you need to save and try out! Some of you received the gumbo recipe so you can truly experience some cajun cooking from the south .... some received a cookie recipe!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> You're welcome Renee. I felt so chic sending a card to you in Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol me too, also hubby is getting jealous of all my new friends. Rofl


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG! I missed the recipe! There it is! My son (32) is going to want to try that one!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> OMG! I missed the recipe! There it is! My son (32) is going to want to try that one!


Try cooking it or try eating it ? Lol


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 8, 2011)

Eagle: the answer: BOTH!!! (He is a good cook-has a smoker and warming cabinet etc.) He's doing the Christmas Eve family meal!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow lucky you, have a wonderful time.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the cards - LOVE them!!!! And Renee - I got your card yesterday. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah

Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 9, 2011)

Liz you are so welcome! merry Christmas


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the beautiful cards

finally got mine sent out some early this week and the rest today

Merry Christmas.... I love getting all the cards from LB members.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2011)

Been getting cards each time I go to the mailbox. They are all beautiful and thank you all so much! You should see the door of my living room...its getting covered in Christmas cards adding a nice festive touch!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 13, 2011)

I have got so many BEAUTIFUL Christmas cards! And I appriciate every single one of them! Some of mine went out yesterday, and the others will go out between tomorrow or Thursday. Thank you so much LB family. I love you all!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2011)

I, too, thank everyone for all the cards. This has been so fun and nice! I have mine strung up on a 1/2" glittery gold ribbon across the open Livingroom stairway molding. I taped all the mailing labels to the cards inside; so everyone can see where they came from! (the friends and relatives were reduced to places on the kitchen/diningroom ledge and a couple on the entertainment center). Thank you all again!


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish my old account hadn't fallen inactive in the past year. Sounds like everyone has had a blast. Maybe I will be able to join in next year.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 13, 2011)

Would love to have you join in next year - the cards are beautiful!!!





Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 14, 2011)

I received more cars today in the mail box



Thank you Lynne " K sera" I can't wait to try out the chicken and sausage Gumbo recipe.



and thank you to the Rimmer's, what a wonderful photo.




This is so much fun


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I received more cars today in the mail box
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so welcome. I am so glad everyone liked the card I made.



I have loved getting these cards I have them all over my living room.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 15, 2011)

more cards arrived today








Lori thank you for your beautiful card, hubby collected the post and smiled as he looked at the envelope and said" yet another card for you I presume"





Angie and Dave, thank you for the lovely letter, it is so nice to get to know how we all started and the photos of the boys are adorable.





Art and Lori thank you for such a beautiful card.

Merry Christmas


----------



## jessj (Dec 15, 2011)

I am LOVING all of the cards! My daughter is 8yrs old and she rushes to the mailbox as soon as we get home to see if there are any new cards! Then of course we have to go online and see if the sender has a website so that she can see who they came from, then look at the map and see where they came from. When Renee's card came and I explained just how far it had to travel she was amazed. I had to tell her all about you and Mateo and Alby and Eagle...and she wrote all about you and your family in her journal at school the next day! So not only has this been a fun and bonding experience, It has also been educational. Thanks again for all of the cards. Mine are finally in the mail hopefully they will arrive soon!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 15, 2011)

Jess that is wonderful, I am so glad she is having fun.


----------



## jessj (Dec 15, 2011)

double post


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 15, 2011)

jessj said:


> I am LOVING all of the cards! My daughter is 8yrs old and she rushes to the mailbox as soon as we get home to see if there are any new cards! Then of course we have to go online and see if the sender has a website so that she can see who they came from, then look at the map and see where they came from. When Renee's card came and I explained just how far it had to travel she was amazed. I had to tell her all about you and Mateo and Alby and Eagle...and she wrote all about you and your family in her journal at school the next day! So not only has this been a fun and bonding experience, It has also been educational. Thanks again for all of the cards. Mine are finally in the mail hopefully they will arrive soon!



That is so cool, she must enjoy the learning experience!

-- Most of my cards have been sent, still have a few to send though! Hope everyone gets them and enjoys!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 15, 2011)

Markadoodle, I received your card today. It's lovely! I love your pony!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 16, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> Markadoodle, I received your card today. It's lovely! I love your pony!


Me too! My son walked in and saw it right away, and said how pretty it was!

Thank you *all* sooo very much!! This is really a fun thing to do and to recieve! My whole family gets involved!





*Merry* *Christmas*


----------



## Eagle (Dec 16, 2011)

My son is keeping the stamps and asks as soon as he gets off the bus if "we" have recieved any post today. Lol

I am so glad I joined in.

Leya thank you so much for you card.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 16, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Leya thank you so much for you card.


You are VERY welcome Renee!

*Merry* *Christmas*


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 16, 2011)

LOVE the cards, everyone! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 21, 2011)

I received a lovely card in the post this morning



Thank you Cheyenne aka Sterling, I wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2011)

You are very welcome Renee. Wow it certainly took a bit in getting to you, but glad it arrived. I got yours I believe last week? Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and yours and to everyone who has participated. This is a nice way of saying Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 2, 2012)

Stef you card arrived today, thank you very much.

Thank you everyone for all your beautiful cards, hubby was slightly jealous that I received so many this year


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who participated this year - the cards were BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



:yes I love doing this every year and look forward to doing it again with everyone next year!

Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 3, 2012)

Liz, a big Thank you to you for doing this, it was so much fun to receive cards from so far away. Over the last year here on Lil B I have made some wonderful friends so being able to send some Christmas cards to them meant a lot to me.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah! Thank you Liz for putting this together for us! I recieved beautiful cards and it was so fun to check the mail every day! My mom was amazed at how many cards I had and how lovely they were! She said " Maybe I should join!" I told her absoultly no problem but first she needs _to get a computer _and join the forum! LOL!



Any hoo.... Thank you!!!


----------

